# DIY Stand for a ~200 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm getting ready to purchase some acrylic to build a 90" x 24" x 24", 1" thick acrylic aquarium. I going to also be building the stand for the aquarium, as for the basic frame to support this size of an aquarium what kind of lumber should I be building it out of.

For my 75 gallon, I used doubled up 2x4's. I know it was over engineered for that size tank, so I'm wondering if this would be a good way to go for this tank. Or should I go with 4x4 posts? I'd rather not have this tank come crashing to the floor.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Weight is not really as much factor as the way it is designed to hold that weight. Actually big tanks are harder to topple over than small. Larger bases. The 4X4 can bow or twist much quicker than 2-2X4 placed at an angle. The grin in 4X is all running the same. In 2 pieces the grain of one resists the grain of the other, making both less likely to move. Build the stand so that weight is supported directly on wood on the floor rather than on wood supported by fasteners which might break. Put some type of wood to hold the frame from swaying, left/right, (racking) and from there you are pretty much home free. Four corner posts built of two 2X4 glued and screwed together at an angle might hold up a truck! I add braces along the length of the tank to keep the top and bottom from twisting rather than to support the tank weight.

This is for a 125 but plenty strong for more. 









Actually 2X4 is stronger than needed but I find it better than other woods. It is available in good wood that is generally dry at a price that is better than other wood. Readily available everywhere in sizes that are handy to use and a price that works. You can arrange to use smaller/lighter but then it is often not very handy or very cheap. I don't move so often that weight is a problem.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice to know... Thanks.

This is how I did my 75 gallon.... Hard to see, but the "legs" are doubled up 2x4's glued and screwed:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks ggod to me. We use different ways to get much the same result. We both get near the same at the corner posts. Doubled or angled, there is very little difference. Doubling the top may use a bit more wood but avoids cutting the 45 miter at the corner joint. Laid on the wide side as I do, the 2X may have more chance of bowing or drooping but with a tank above and support below, it is highly unlikely to do much. The good point of either is that the weight is directly on top of wood which transfers it directly to the floor. If the weight is on the top boards and they are fastened to the sides of the posts, it relies on the fastener strength to support the weight. If the fasteners begin to work loose or snap off, the tank can wind up with posts pushing up into the bottom of the tank---- not good!


----------

